# Gourd HedgeHut?



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it safe to used a large gourd to make a hedgehog's hut?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Wouldn't it either rot or dry out?

I dunno...that's the first thing I thought of. :?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You mean like a bird house? That's a cool idea, hopefully people will give their opinions on whether it's safe or not. The only downside I can think off so far is that all gourd bird houses I've seen had an enamel sort of finish on the outside... I don't know what you'd use as a finish that's safe for a hog, and without coating both inside and outside with something it would get dirty very fast...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM will be along and suggest "shellacing" it...just wait and see...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM will be along and suggest "shellacing" it...just wait and see...


 :lol: How did you know!??!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

guess I could take that as a "its safe" 
guess now I just gotta pick a type of gourd that grows big enough and plant some.
save money while it grows then get a hedgehog when its about ready to use. I could use a ice cream bucket until the cool house is ready :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

or a $5 plastic igloo.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd worry about hedgie eating toxic mold when it starts to rot. :/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You may have a difficult time finding (growing) one that's big enough. Another potential issue is getting a reluctant hedgie out of it. 

It sounds like a really cute idea, but not very practical - to me anyway. Gourds take a long time to grow, then dry. And I don't know how comfortable the inside of it would be. I imagine it to be hard & kind of bumpy.

I guess it could be an experiment. You can try it & tell us how it goes...
I do love those bird houses made from gourds. They are precious.

Edited to add - I wouldn't REALLY recommend shellac either. (Was just kidding before, in case you weren't sure  )


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered some seeds lol
I plan on cutting the bottom off the thing and making a hole "like the crab houses made of cocoanuts"
I got canteen gourds & hedgehog gourds. I also got some Zinnias cuz I like to plant stuff

even if I don't use them it still be fun to watch them grow


----------

